# Poll: Who are BBNets' Laker Posters? (countdown)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Since i joined this site i daily venture through the Lakers Forum, and i sadly realize there isn´t too many new threads and posts (no diss to Laker posters/mods!).
I mean... sometimes this Forum seems dead to me... 

So, i would like to see how many die-hard Laker fans are out there.
No biggie, all i need you to do is vote....

Thanx... and GO LAKERS! :headbang:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Already voted.

_Yeah! Sign me in to the Victory Parade!_


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Already voted.
> 
> _Yeah! Sign me in to the Victory Parade!_


:yes: Yes I agree this forum seems somewhat "dead" .. we have gotta get this forum going :upset:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Aqui


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker fan here. I agree, we hardly have any new posts. There are more active Laker forums on the net, but I like this one because we have alot of quality posters. We need as much activity as the Bulls and Blazers forums.:yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Right here.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Woot!

Yeah! Sign me in to the Victory Parade!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WHO'S YO DADDY?!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

w00t!


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lakers' fan here. 


We need more threads (and more activity) on this board.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> there isn´t too many new threads and posts (no diss to Laker posters/mods!).
> I mean... sometimes this Forum seems dead to me...


Im glad that at least this forum isnt as slow as the Kings or Spurs forums. :yes: 

Count me in.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Poll: Who are BBNets' Laker Posters? (countdown)*



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Im glad that at least this forum isnt as slow as the Kings or Spurs forums. :yes:
> ...


I'd say sign me up - but one never knows what the future holds. 

Inactivity is usually a sign of not enough wins and/or stars. Lakers have the stars - so maybe the regular season has become a bore to their fans???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yes I agree this forum seems somewhat "dead" .. we have gotta get this forum going


Im always on the Laker board cuz no one responds on the Kings board :no:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I have to disagree. This forum is usually most busy when there is some sort of turmoil/problem in Lakerland. When this post was originally made, the Lakers were on there 18-3 tear, so there really wasn't too much to debate back then. They were playing so well, there really wasn't much to be said. Conversely, when the Lakers are not do very well, the activity in this forum is much more prominent. I'll take the silence of winning over the activity of turmoil anyday. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya i could post on the Kings board, "The Kings Suck" and there would be like 2 replies, here i say "Rick Fox Sucks" which is a legitement argument, and i get attacked with like 50 posts... i posted a message on the Spurs board 3 days ago, and that was the last post ever posted there...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

ya sign me up for the victory parade


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Double Decker Here i come
:grinning:


----------

